# Single dial display on non TTS/TTRS??



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi all

Is it possible with VCDS to enable/allow the TTS style single dial (rev counter/speed) on the VC on a standard TT? I.e. Is it all in the computer but hidden if not the TTS or TTRS?

Just thought I would ask

Thanks


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

It isn't possible, nor can you get the boost gauge on the standard TT.
Wish it were different...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't really like the single dial display on my TTS, much prefer the twin dials, so I don't think you're missing much. The novelty of it wears off quickly and I found myself speeding too much; I prefer seeing a needle climbing round a dial rather than the numbers in the rev counter... the single dial also means the sat nav and other displays no longer sit centrally and there's a lot of blank screen showing. With the twin dials, it all looks balanced and more user friendly. I think if you could customise the layout more, it would work better with the single dial :?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Interesting reply Mark, I would love to have the single TTS display but a friend that has a TTS said just like you. 
Perhaps it is better they way I have it


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I prefer the single dial myself just don't like the 2 small dials. I agree it ruins the benefit of the bigger screen for the nav but I just can't get on with that view


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I love the single dial. I just wish you could use the right 'panel' for something more useful than the time (which is already at the bottom of the screen anyway!). Would be so much better to be able to put maps or media over there.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

You can change the right panel to give your current consumption, but I agree, it should be more configurable.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Only recently got a TTRS and have mixed feelings about the single dial. I never look at the analogue speedo and in the mk2 always had the digital speedo on the display, however despite liking the combined rev/speedo and the way it changes colour above 5krpm, I actually prefer the balanced standard layout, it makes better use of space.

It's a real shame you can't just switch between the 3 types of views with the View button :?


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks guys for the comments and info regarding this single dial.

It would seem there is a real mixed bag of feelings on this single dial. I guess as I can't actually have it then I won't miss it and it does seem a better layout (from space point of view) to have the dual dials.

I only got my MK3 2 days ago so still getting used to all the features and customisation of the VC and have to say so far I love it. Yes it takes a bit of fiddling around but a very nice concept. It is a shame the non TTS/RS dials don't have the changing of colour as you go up through the RPM as that would be a nice visual touch.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

handyman said:


> You can change the right panel to give your current consumption, but I agree, it should be more configurable.


Really?
I'm sure I'd looked for that and couldn't find it anywhere. Do tell


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

I've never used the single dial, I want to see the satnav map so use the two small dial display all the time.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

keithS said:


> I've never used the single dial, I want to see the satnav map so use the two small dial display all the time.


+1

Normal driving this works best for me. The large single dial looks good but the rest of the screen is wasted/poorly laid out perhaps on a track it makes sense but if you use sat nav, speed cameras etc and also cruise/limit display is better with more real estate available between the smaller dials.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I mostly use the Classic twin dial display. I would probably swap around more between single/twin/small dial displays if that could be done with just the one button.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

keithS said:


> I've never used the single dial, I want to see the satnav map so use the two small dial display all the time.


That makes no sense in the context of whether to have it as an option or not.

The view button toggles between the central single one and the two smaller ones for full screen satnav.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

KevC said:


> handyman said:
> 
> 
> > You can change the right panel to give your current consumption, but I agree, it should be more configurable.
> ...


In the single dial display use the top left and right arrows on the steering wheel to move to the far left menu, the 'car' menu which shows fuel consumption. Then, use the lower left and right buttons (next to the up/down wheel) to move to the right. There is an option there called 'Additional Display' and there you can select what to see.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks. I found it today too. I'd forgotten I'd set the additional display on the classic and small dial setup but not the centre dial one. Much better than _another_ clock!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had the single dial for quite a while then reverted to the twin dial setup which can be made large or small and at present prefer the change. Also displays more info.

Maybe I'll change back in the future but it's nice to have the option.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I do not use the single display as I am a big user of the cruise control and not having the analogue speedo you loose the little arrow marker saying what the cruise speed is set to (or the limiter speed).

Before you say that it comes up at the bottom of the display, not when it is not on it doesn't 

And I agree that the display should be more configurable anyway.

Ant


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

The cruising speed comes up in the middle of the display doesn't it?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yep. The TTS logo is replaced by the cruise set speed.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> I don't really like the single dial display on my TTS, much prefer the twin dials, so I don't think you're missing much. The novelty of it wears off quickly and I found myself speeding too much; I prefer seeing a needle climbing round a dial rather than the numbers in the rev counter... the single dial also means the sat nav and other displays no longer sit centrally and there's a lot of blank screen showing. With the twin dials, it all looks balanced and more user friendly. I think if you could customise the layout more, it would work better with the single dial :?


i only use the single dial - looks better for me than the twin dials. Horses for courses i suppose.


----------

